# Shipping furniture from UAE to Sydney



## mino (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello mates-
Wondering if I should ship my items to Aus or it doesn't worth that cost ,better to buy from there!!
Any one could provide me with good shipping companies tried before or any is interested to share !!
Am moving in Aug 2014

Thnx


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

Depends on how much your stuff is worth or means to you. It can be nice to have your own stuff around you when you move such a long way, especially if you have kids. But if it is not worth all that much or old in that it might not last the trip or will need replacing in a short space of time it might not be worth the expense and bother. 

No idea about shipping companies in the UAE sorry.


----------



## noixe (Mar 2, 2013)

Can't tell you the shipping rates, but I can promise you that all that stuff is HELL-a-EXPENSIVE in Sydney. Sydney is the 3rd most expensive in the world as of last year, so buckle up to pay premium dollar if you want anything other ikea. Or for the price you get great stuff in Dubai, you'll get "alright/ok" stuff in Sydney. If shipping isn't too high, I recommend brining it with you to save costs. No jokes.


----------



## mino (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks noxie for u'r recommendation ,well am aiming to ship the electronic items such as a fridge/washing machine /TV ..
A part of that I have a furnitured studio from ikea ,the items are two years old and moving all would cost me between 5-7000 AED which makes me confused as u know selling them wouldn't achieve have of the initial cost ...
Shall I buy every thing from here and ship it one time ?? Am I going to pay any thing in Australia as well or no fees applied to import things from UAE !

Having u'r opinion is highly appreciated 
Thnx


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

There will be a customs inspection fee of about $200 that's it on top of shipping. Australia is expensive that for sure. Ikea is good furnitue to move as you can deconstruct it & put it back together, saves space in shipping which is done by cubic ft than weight.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

We're shipping our furniture. It costs 7000 dollar for shipping. A friend who sent her furniture recently paid 1100 dollar for quarantine and customes. As mentioned above, if you have new things, it's worth to ship. We moved to Turkey from Qatar 2 years ago. All our furniture and electronics is still in good condition. And also shopping was a big effort. It's not only about Money, all the time you will spend shopping for furniture in a country you just moved in didnt look so appealing to us. I compared the prices as well. My dishwasher - same model same brand - is 800 dollars, but it was half the price here. 

You can go for a 20 or 40 ft container. When you get a quote you can ask if you cannot fill a container, they can offer you a shared container option.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

Crikey thats a lot for customs what did they find? Generally it will only be a few hundred unless they find some nasties they have to clean, mud, insects, wood or plants etc.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I shipped some of my personal belongings from UAE to Perth just over two years ago. Unless you have enough things to fill a container, be prepared for a fairly long wait until your belongings arrive. You will either have to find furnished accommodation for the short term or consider renting some basic items of furniture until yours arrived. My items were packed in August but only got to Australia in January, after many phone calls and a lot of yelling on my part. I had a few small electronic items in there and most of them had stopped working by the time they arrived. It's most likely to do with the way the company packed the items, which allowed moisture to get in them, so from that point of view, I personally would not advise that you ship any electronic items. It's anyone's guess whether they will even work when they get here and despite having insurance, once you've moved to Australia, the shipping company will most likely fob you off (it's bad enough getting anything done whilst you are in UAE, let alone when you are miles away)! That said, you should try and ship as many pieces of your furniture as you can as they do cost a lot more here than in UAE. To put it in perspective, the TV I got in Dubai cost me AED 4000. The TV I have now cost me $3000 and it was bought in the Xmas sales, so came with a discount! I also find that there is a lot more variety in UAE, so if you have things like clothes, etc that you are attached to a particular label, then buy it before you move because either you won't find the same thing here or it will cost you a lot more.


----------



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

*Moving to Sydney*

I would not recommend using KENT removalists. Most of my boxes that arrived in UAE, from Australia, were smashed in and bent. Allied Pickfords aren't too bad. 
In Sydney, there are plenty of furniture places to pick from. If you are living in the eastern/southern suburbs, there are several new places around Alexandria, including a replica shop, with very reasonably priced furniture. 
Otherwise, you can try buying it second hand.


----------



## mino (Jan 19, 2012)

thnx Maz for the wonderful advice ,ye indeed i got several quotes for shipping the items and it costs more than my whole furniture cost.
what am thinking is to ship only fridge,TV, washing machine,microwave as these items i can ship it through Etihad airways with low rate.
How about the cooker works in AUS !! is it Gas or Electric ! so i might think to get a new one as well.
for the rest of furniture cost in AUS ,do u believe it's gonna be much diff from Ikea in UAE!! i.e kind size mattress and bed frame costs 2500 AED ..

thanks Maz


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mino said:


> thnx Maz for the wonderful advice ,ye indeed i got several quotes for shipping the items and it costs more than my whole furniture cost. what am thinking is to ship only fridge,TV, washing machine,microwave as these items i can ship it through Etihad airways with low rate. How about the cooker works in AUS !! is it Gas or Electric ! so i might think to get a new one as well. for the rest of furniture cost in AUS ,do u believe it's gonna be much diff from Ikea in UAE!! i.e kind size mattress and bed frame costs 2500 AED .. thanks Maz


Even for unfurnished houses/apartments, white goods are normally included, so I would not bother with shipping a cooker as you won't be able to plug it in. The oven is normally electric whilst the hob is either gas or electric depending on what the landlord opted for. Even if you were buying a house, the cooker/oven would normally be included if it was integrated in the cabinets. You'll certainly need a fridge and washing machine but you need to be certain that these will still work when they get here. Sometimes, the items can get damaged in transit, so you don't want to spend a fortune getting your White goods here only to find that they no longer work. 

Yes, there is a difference in the price of furniture in ikea in UAE and Australia. It'll cost you more in Australia for the exact same thing. You can however get a fairly cheap bed frame and mattress in ikea if you are not too fussed about the quality. Most bedrooms in Australia will fit a standard queen bed but if you opt for a king size, depending on the house, it may not fit. I shipped a king sized bed to Perth and I struggled to fit it in my bedroom. I can get the bed in but not the bedside tables and my chest of drawers protrudes past the wall and blocks part of the door to my walk in wardrobe. Apartments and villas in the UAE are much larger than they are here so effectively, you go in a shop and buy whatever pieces of furniture you like but in Australia, you'll have to be a bit more mindful of the size of the furniture. I've dismantled my king size bed and bought a new one, which considering is an ensemble, fits a lot better. Once the bed arrived, I noticed that the UAE king size is actually slightly larger than its Australian counterpart.

There are plenty of shops here where you can get a bargain but oftentimes, the trade off is that the furniture won't look as nice as the ones you have in the UAE but it'll still do the job. As in my case, as you get more established, you can change them as you go along. The one thing that I regretted not shipping was the sofa - I bought my one in the UAE for AED 3000 and bought a fairly similar one here in the sales for $3000 (funny, how you sometimes just needs to get rid of the AED sign and replace it with $ to get an idea of price!). If you're prepared to wait, you can also get fairly good discounts during the end of financial year sales.

If you go on furniture and household companies' website, you can get an idea of price and if it works out cheaper to simply buy these items here, I would not bother with shipping. You can just ship your personal belongings and things that have a sentimental value and maybe add the odd item of furniture if you've got space in the container.


----------



## mino (Jan 19, 2012)

That's an awesome reply Maz,it really helps a lot.for the past two days I've been struggling with shipping Co. And collected several quotes as the cheapest I've got to 6cbm is about 8000 AED where I believe a studio furniture along with some new items such as "SOFA  " would be more enough to fit in .
The whole process will cost me around 10-15 k AED which is equlivent to 4500 AUD ,do u believe this amount of money would furnitue a studio around Sydney !
Pls Maz if any pops to u'r head that I must get beside all mentioned before I pack to AUS let me know ..

Thnx Maz for your prompt feed back


----------



## mistermover (Apr 13, 2018)

*batter Buy From Ther*

I prefer buying new things from there. There are few Reasons Behind it.

Moving cost will be as same as new
Atmostphere in dubai and australia are different.


----------

